# Dancing with the Stars - Season 21



## applecruncher (Aug 26, 2015)

So far, here are the celebrities:

*Bindi Irwin* - (daughter of the late Croc Hunter Steve Irwin) - I like her.  She's a "little" precocious (or maybe that's just how she comes across), very mature, but I think she is so cute and will do a good job.

*Nick Carter - *singer from "Backstreet Boys"

*Paula Deen* - WHAT!? _(that thud you heard was me falling off my chair)

_*Chaka Khan - *singer whose career goes back to the 1970s

ABC is announcing one name at a time. Complete list will be revealed Sept 2, show starts Sept 14.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 26, 2015)

Interesting, I didn't know that anyone was even lined up for the show.  I like Bindi Irwin, will be fun to watch her dance.  Was always a fan of Chaka Khan, glad she's in.  Nick Carter, never paid attention to the Backstreet Boys, so don't know who that is.  Paula Deen....double WHAT??


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 26, 2015)

Here's another one I just heard on the news:

*Victor Espinoza* - jockey who rode American Pharoah to victory.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 26, 2015)

omg - at another site I frequent DWTS is very much at the forefront, and there are some rabid fans. I peeked in and folks are _very_ upset about Paula Deen. They want her gone, like yesterday. Of course, the ABC studio audience has to cheer and applaud when the celebs are introduced, but.....it's gonna be interesting.


----------



## Shirley (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Fern (Aug 27, 2015)

I like to watch Dancing with the stars but! my only complaint is that too many times you see great dancers being voted off while others that don't really make much progress, get to stay because they have so many of their friends voting for them.
It's not an even playing field.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 2, 2015)

“Good Morning America” had the entire new cast on – celebs and partners.  Good grief, Paula Deen just would not shut her mouth. 

Gary Busey was on Skype or whatever.  (Gary Busey…really??) 

I’ll wait for the entire list to be published so I can copy and paste, unless someone else beats me to it.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 2, 2015)

Full Cast list:

*Alek Skarlatos* (American hero) dancing with Lindsay Arnold
**Paula Deen* (celebrity chef) dancing with Louis Van Amstel
*Tamar Braxton* (reality star) dancing with Val Chmerkovskiy
*Kim Zolciak* (reality star) dancing with Tony Dovolani
**Gary Busey* (actor) dancing with Anna Trebunskaya
*Andy Grammer* (pop singer) dancing with Allison Holker
**Nick Carter* (Backstreet Boys singer) dancing with Sharna Burgess
**Victor Espinoza* (jockey) dancing with Karina Smirnoff
*Hayes Grier* (social media icon) dancing with Emma Slater
**Bindi Irwin* (actress, wildlife conservationist) dancing with Derek Hough
**Chaka Khan* (The Queen of Funk) dancing with Keo Motsepe
*Alexa PenaVega* (actress) dancing with Mark Ballas
*Carlos PenaVega* (Big Time Rush actor/singer) dancing with Witney Carson

* I'm familiar with these 6.  Others I haven't heard of/don't know anything about.


----------



## Shirley (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm not familiar with most of them but they can't be any worse than Michael Waltrip.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 14, 2015)

Season starts tonight.


----------



## Lara (Sep 14, 2015)

The network is going to get a lot of flack regarding Paula Deen due to past racism and fattening up america while diabetic. Risky network move…but she did apologize, she did cry, stars are often forgiven over time, she did lose weight I think, she's been a hard worker all her life despite struggles, raised good boys, and networks who take risks add to their ratings. How old is she…that's another hurdle unless she's in good shape now.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 14, 2015)

I'll probably be watching, but unfamiliar with many of the celebrities. 

Is there a shake-up with the judges this season?   .. thought I heard that Maksim Chmerkovskiy wanted the judging duties, since he's not dancing.  ... always liked him and Mark.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 14, 2015)

Bonnie, not really a shakeup. Len is not returning because of the travel back and forth to England. He judges dancing on another show. They're going to have guest judges (see the article in the link.) I haven't heard anything about Maks coming back to judge. Hope so! 


http://www.ew.com/article/2015/08/19/len-goodman-dancing-with-the-stars-exit


----------



## Shirley (Sep 14, 2015)

*And tonight's the night!*


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 14, 2015)

:banana: :bounce: epper:


----------



## Shirley (Sep 14, 2015)

Yeah, bayba.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 14, 2015)

hmmm; interesting article from NY Post:

http://nypost.com/2015/09/14/its-time-to-cancel-dancing-with-the-stars/


----------



## Lara (Sep 14, 2015)

I've never watched the show other than Demi Moore's daughter. But now that I have a TV, and knowing it's on tonight, and you have sparked my interest, I'll give it a go. What time does it come on? I'm on EST.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 14, 2015)

Lara said:


> I've never watched the show other than Demi Moore's daughter. But now that I have a TV, and knowing it's on tonight, and you have sparked my interest, I'll give it a go. What time does it come on? I'm on EST.



8:00 PM - 10:00 PM EST, ABC channel

My guess is Paula and Gary will be towards the end...."suspense"....maybe Bindi, too.

I usually call in my votes, but not sure if I'll do that tonight. :laugh:


----------



## Lara (Sep 14, 2015)

Ok, thanks. Do you call in a vote every show or just at the end of the season? Do they show a phone number? Yeah, I think I'll just watch. Thanks for the time and network.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 14, 2015)

Each couple has a toll free number they put on the screen. You can call in anytime. 13 couples tonight, each phone line gets 13 votes (but some people vote from landlines, different cell phones.) You can also vote online at the DWTS website - 13 votes.

They open the show by introducing ALL the celebrities and their professional partners (instructors). btw celebs get $250k - $450K and a bonus (usually $100k+) if they make it to the finals.

I almost always get thru. People have favorites and they will start calling before the couple even steps on the floor. Fanbases are extremely powerful. Or, some people call in just to keep a "crazy" (like Gary Busey) in the competition. Judges scores are 50%, fan votes are 50%.

If the judges suspect people are voting just to keep a bad dancer and thus make fun of the show, the judges can override fan votes (that happened one year).


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 14, 2015)

Bindi & Derek were REALLY good. She is delightful! 

Chaka Kahn….not good.
Paula…a teeny bit better but not good. TMI talking about her underwear.

Gary…awful.  Loved Tom Bergeron’s comebacks when Gary was babbling about the cosmos or whatever. :laugh:

Victor wasn’t good but I hope he lasts; I like him.


----------



## tinytn (Sep 14, 2015)

Gary Busey was totally out of it , I thought. his head is so messed up.. he won't last very long. and im afraid neither will Paula Deene , as much as I like her.. I loved Bindy and Derrick! .I think they will go to the end.. and Nick Carter I liked a lot , he did really good..  Alek Skaratos the hero on that train was amazing too, I think he will go a long time. and hope he wins.. the Big Blonde with the tiny waist and the big Kahoonas will not last IMO.... she has no rhythm at all  seems like...    Anywho , I think it will be a good show.. Don't forget to vote.. 
Ohh and I'm glad they did not bring in another judge.. these judges all know their stuff. was sad Len had to leave  though . I liked him... but I too was hoping max would of stepped in his place.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 14, 2015)

Yeah, I miss Len.  He was a good "balance", and he really was funny when he chose to be!

I know the costumers do their best with what they have to work with, but they should have covered Chaka up more. Not attractive.  And Gary's outfit....well.....

I missed most of Alex and Nick (distracted with a phone call), but I heard the crowd cheering.


----------



## Lara (Sep 15, 2015)

I watched Bindy and she was amazing! I wasn't expecting that. So much personality and energy. I sort of watched the rest from a distance. Did Paula Dean dance?...didn't see her at all.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 15, 2015)

Yeah see comments upthread about Paula. She was not very good. Nervous and made a comment about her underwear.  Eeeww.


----------



## Shirley (Sep 15, 2015)

*​I think Paula will be the one to go this week. The poor girl just ain't got it. Victor looked like he was still riding his horse. Busey was as stiff as a board.  Bindi- WOW!  Alek was fabulous.  He is a natural.  All together, a good show.  *


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 15, 2015)

Poor Paula... That underwear comment was icky... and cringeworthy.    I think she will go next week... so will Busse..  Isn't it a dual elimination week?  

I agree about Bindy...  She is going to take it.. but that's just an early prediction.


----------



## Shirley (Sep 15, 2015)

*​I'm betting on her or Alek. *


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 15, 2015)

My favorite from night one is Carlos PenaVega.  He seemed so natural out there.  Tamar Braxton was pretty good too, imo.

The 'oldsters' .. Paula and Gary need to go ASAP, along with that reality blond woman (Kim)  who didn't seem to be into it at all.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 15, 2015)

I was watching Jimmy Kimmel last night. He is very “into” DWTS (ABC is his network, ya know). Back when it started years ago he used to make fun of it, and he still kinda does, but that’s Kimmel. :laugh:

Anyway, Jimmy is VERY good at predicting the winner on the first night. I thought he would pick Bindi…..but nooooo, his prediction is *Nick Carter*. Hmmm.

Nine years since Bindi's dad Steve was killed in that freak stingray accident.

There will be 2 shows next week. Monday and Tuesday, and an elimination each night.

If Victor lasts it’ll be strange to see him doing the waltz or tango (or anything) with Karina. She is short, but he is _tiny_. Great for riding American Pharoah to victory 3 times (yay!), but for ballroom dancing…not so much.








On the chopping block:
Paula
Gary
Kim
Chaka
Victor


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 21, 2015)

:banana: epper:

Okay, ready for 2 nights of competition (tonight and tomorrow) and 2 eliminations.

I'm predicting Kim and Victor will go.  Definitely Kim - I'll really be shocked if she lasts.  Paula and Chaka have a large fanbase.  Gary.....hmmm....I'd like to see him go because I'm already tired of him.  Victor is likeable, but unfortunately I don't think he has a fanbase large enough to keep him in.  Then again, performances tonight will factor in.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 21, 2015)

So Chaka is out. Of the bottom 2 I thought it would be Gary. Maybe tomorrow.
Bindi & Derek highest score again.

Not sure what happened with Victor covering himself and Tom running to get the hat...not sure I want to know. But I heard Tom say something about Victor going to see his doctor in 4 hours  Maybe I can figure this one out.......but I didn't see anything because I was feeding my face.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 21, 2015)

This is the first time I got to watch the show this season, sorry that Chaka left, but she didn't seem to be very good.  I hardly recognized Paula at first, she lost so much weight from when I saw her a long time ago on the cooking show.  She was pretty stiff herself. 

 Gary is a little 'wild', but for some reason I think he's likable, wasn't as bad as I expected in his dancing really.  Bindi was great, shocked me to see her dance to heavy metal, she did good, I smiled all the way through.  When she mentioned that she danced with her dad to that song, and her mom was tearing up in the audience, I got emotional too.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 22, 2015)

aawww, NOOO.  Victor is out.  I wish it had been Gary. 5s were too generous - he was awful.

I know Bindi & Derek were penalized a point for the lift, but their score should have been a point or two higher.

Tamar & Val were good, not sure they deserved a 9 though.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 22, 2015)

Well Applecruncher, I think Gary will be next to go.  I liked Bindi again tonight, it's a pleasure to see her, hear her speak and see her dance...seems to be a kind and sincere spirit.


----------



## Shirley (Sep 23, 2015)

I score the dancers for myself. My scores mostly don't agree with the judges for some reason.   Andy and Allison were great until he staggered doing the lift. He recovered nicely but still that's points off. I gave them a 5.

Paula was better but still not winner quality. Gary, uh. 

Carlos & Witney- 8
Mindi & Derek - 9
Alek & Lindsey - 9
Mark & Alexa - 10 
Tamar & Val - 10

Watching them was pure pleasure.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 23, 2015)

I felt bad about Victor going... I think he deserved to stay,  not Gary..  BUT I believe Gary is still there because it's so incredulous that he is even competing.. He looks, as Bruno said.... a little "Frankensteinish"     I give him credit for trying though..


----------



## Shirley (Sep 23, 2015)

I agree with that. Victor had gotten so much better.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 23, 2015)

Victor didn't have a fanbase. The excitement re: American Pharoah winning the Triple Crown has died down. That plus low scores resulted in his elimination. And Karina is not a fan favorite (like Maks, Derek, Cheryl, and even Kym).

As far as Gary, he does have a fanbase and also some people like to "see the crazy". :shrug:

I didn't realize Alison Holker and Twitch (SYTYCD) were married.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 28, 2015)

*Kim Zolciak* will not appear on Monday night's episode of "*Dancing with the Stars*," because she's unable to leave Atlanta after her medical emergency ... TMZ has learned.
As we reported, Kim flew back to Atlanta after last week's show and almost immediately went into the hospital ... she says because of a mini-stroke. We're told she had a *heart procedure* Friday and was released, but doctors advised her not to do anything strenuous or travel.
We're told Kim will appear on the show via FaceTime. Her long-term prognosis on the show is uncertain. 


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3n4UDJfgD


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 28, 2015)

When I saw the Breaking Bad Walt & Jesse yellow haz mat suits on Mark and Alexa, I thought “Oh no, they better not mess this up”. But it was great!  Good job! Loved the dance and the BB finale music. (Shed a tear  for my favorite show, which is also Mark’s.) Also kudos to hair/makeup people making Mark look like Walt.

Also liked the Mad Men tango with Tamar & Val.

Enjoyed seeing Marla Gibbs/Florence from The Jeffersons in the audience and also Dawn Welles/Mary Ann from Gilligan’s Island.

Glad Terri Irwin and Bindi’s brother are having a good time. Robert (I think that’s his name) looks so much like Steve.

Gary was better looking with the Adams Family/Gomez hair and makeup. :laugh:

So….no elimination because Kim was out ill.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 28, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Enjoyed seeing Marla Gibbs/Florence from The Jeffersons in the audience and also Dawn Welles/Mary Ann from Gilligan’s Island.
> 
> Glad Terri Irwin and Bindi’s brother are having a good time. Robert (I think that’s his name) looks so much like Steve.
> 
> ...



I also enjoyed Florence and Mary Ann in the audience, very nice touch!  I thought the same thing about Robert, he really reminded me of Steve.  Gary was right in character, looked like he was having a ball, surprised he wasn't in the bottom two for elimination.  Looks like Kim is out for good, I never knew who she was, never watched any of those housewife reality shows.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 28, 2015)

SB, no I draw the line at the Housewife shows. ugh. But I think Kim might return.

Dawn Welles was on Steve Harvey's talk show several months ago.  He did a "Dating Game" thing and fixed her up with a guy.


----------



## tinytn (Sep 28, 2015)

I never watched any of those housewives shows either and I really don't think that girl (kim) would of done any much better than she did..and I don't blame the show for not letting her back, that's all they would need is for someone to have a terminal stroke on the show..  
Gary reminded me of Frankinstine (sp) when he danced. lol..  Actually I did not care for any of the dance characters they all portrayed tonight.. Didn't even know half of the shows they were copying anyway.... guess im out of the loop on those shows..


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 28, 2015)

> and I don't blame the show for not letting her back, that's all they would need is for someone to have a terminal stroke on the show..



It was one of Kim's doctors who told her not to fly yet because of air pressure in plane.  

I remember when Marie Osmond fainted - but she recovered right away.

Actually the show has had a lot of injuries.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 29, 2015)

I don't believe a word of it....  Kim was upset from the start about her scores and the fact that she wasn't doing that great..  I think she wanted to quit and this was a really good way to save face and get out of the competition.  She no more wants to come back than the man in the moon.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 29, 2015)

Hey, what about the bullet holes in the RV door?
I like the little kick Alexa gave Mark - reminded me of one of Walt & Jesse's fights. :laugh:


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 2, 2015)

Anthony Skarlatos, one of three young Americans who stopped a gunman on a Paris-bound train this summer, would have been at an Oregon community college where a shooter killed nine people if he had not been rehearsing for ABC’s “Dancing With the Stars.”

Skarlatos left “DWTS” rehearsals in Los Angeles to be with family and friends in his hometown.

(more)

http://www.sacbee.com/news/nation-world/national/article37349595.html


----------



## Shirley (Oct 2, 2015)

I wonder if there is any connection between the Paris takedown and the Oregon shooting? It would be a coincidence almost beyond belief if there isn't. 

I thought all the costumes last week were awful. I hope the show is better next week.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 6, 2015)

Well, last night was inevitable..  Gary is gone..    Next week Paula?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 7, 2015)

Bindi's still my fav, had to get the tissues out for this one.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 7, 2015)

Thank goodness Gary is out.  He shouldn’t have been allowed to blather on and on nonsensically, especially after rudely telling substitute host Alfonso to “stop”.  The band should have played loudly and shut him down.

Bindi and Derek were great. Glad Bruno gave them a 10.

I didn’t think Nick and Sharna were as good as many seem to think.

Paula….tired of her mouth.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 7, 2015)

Paula needs to stop using the word... YAWWWL......  it's lost it's charm..


----------



## Shirley (Oct 7, 2015)

Paula will most likely leave next week. Y'all watch out for that. 

AC, I gave Nick and Sharna a 9 this week. Tamar and Val- 9.... Hayes and Emma- 9.... Bindi and Derek- 10 

This is where the going gets tough. They all are getting better all the time. It's so much fun to watch.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 8, 2015)

Shirley... there's Y'all...  (which even I say sometimes)  and then there's the over drawn out YAAAWWWL..   which Paula says WAY too much..


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 11, 2015)

Maks will be guest judge tomorrow.  Top score will be 40 (vs 30).

I'd also like to see Cheryl come back to guest judge.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 12, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Maks will be guest judge tomorrow....



Oh good,  Maks is back!  :love_heart:  ...  isn't Cheryl off and running her own business these days?


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 12, 2015)

Bonnie, yes Cheryl left the show after 10 yrs.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 12, 2015)

Don't know if Tom is back. Haven't been able to find anything to the contrary, so I guess so.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 12, 2015)

So Tom's father passed away today.  Saw the tribute at end of credits.

Comments about tonights dances later...


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 13, 2015)

I like Maks' longer hair. 

I thought Paula was terrible. Almost gross.

Not sure I understood why there was no elimination.

Bindi still my favorite.

Next week Olivia Newton John guest judge.

Julianne...wig? Hair extensions? She doesn't really need all that.


----------



## Shirley (Oct 13, 2015)

*I don't know about the elimination, either. Paula, bless her heart, is trying but she should go back to her cooking. They are all so good that I'd hate to be a judge. The judges gave some really high scores last night. I still haven't picked a favorite. Have you? *


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 13, 2015)

Yes, Bindi.


----------



## Shirley (Oct 13, 2015)

*She is really good but I love Tamar's ~~~~~~ I don't know the word I'm looking. I guess it would be showmanship. Flair, maybe?  I just think she has that little extra something that Bindi doesn't have.  *


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 13, 2015)

Bindi's my fav too!  I missed Paula's dance last night, so I just googled it.   She should stick to making things like yummy butter strudels, lol.  Seriously, surprised she's still there.  I also like Maks' longer hair.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 13, 2015)

A side note that they mentioned on the show last night..

Maks and Meryl have been working together since he left the show. 
He has been dancing with Meryl Davis in his production of Sway that has been in New York, now going to Miami  in December. 

"Starring *Dancing With the Stars*‘ *Maksim Chmerkovskiy*, *Tony Dovolani*, *Valentin Chmerkovskiy*, with Olympic Gold Champion Meryl Davis and special guests, SWAY presents the glamour and passion of ballroom and latin dancing in a whole new way!"   

http://dancewithmeusa.com/sway/


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 13, 2015)

Bonnie, bet that's a great show!


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 13, 2015)

Probably that show accounts for the longer hair AC .... the 'Latin Lover' look..


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 19, 2015)

Olivia Newton John guest judge tonight.

(I miss Len.)

Leah Remini filling in for Erin Andrews co-host.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 19, 2015)

Bye Paula...FINALLY!!

Lots of 10s tonight.

I liked the energetic Gene Kelly routine done by Andy & Allison. Nice they got to visit with his widow.

Bindi & Derek were great, as always.

Also liked Tamar & Val.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2015)

I liked to see Leah there tonight.  Just watched it on and off, didn't catch the end where Paula was booted, 'bout time.  I did catch Bindi, smiled all the way through her dance (as usual).  I'm surprised her partner had a problem with the lift, didn't understand that at all.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 20, 2015)

He said that lifts were not exactly his strong point..  and if you notice... Bindi is not exactly malnourished.


----------



## Shirley (Oct 27, 2015)

The Team Nightmare's group performance was absolutely superb. Julianne said it was the best one she had ever seen. I hated to see Hayes and Emma go. At this point, they are all so good, I hate to see any of them go.  I gave Andy and Allison & Tamar and Val the lowest scores last night.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 27, 2015)

I’m not into The Walking Dead (although I know lots of people are), so I didn’t appreciate all the WD Zombie makeup as much as their fans would.

Bindi and Derek’s Argentine Tango was fantastic. That girl got the leg flicks just right….perfect score.  As always, Derek is a fabulous choreographer.

I liked both team dances, but Team Nightmare was just a bit better, imo.

I go to another forum while DWTS is on. Lots of comments come really fast…….people are VERY upset about Tamar’s attitude and demeanor.


----------



## Shirley (Oct 27, 2015)

I like Tamar's self confidence. She has talent and she knows it. I see no reason she should be timid about showing it.  I don't think she was at her best last night but everybody has a not as good day sometimes.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 27, 2015)

I think it's great to have self confidence.. one needs it to be in this kind of competition..  However.. she should have kept it to herself.  To come out and say she thought she was the best dancer in the whole group was tacky... IMO..   

I still think Bindy beats her hands down.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 27, 2015)

^^ I agree. Tamar's comments were a turn-off.

Something else about Tamar, FWIW.  She reminds me of Viveca Fox in appearance…..they are both _beautiful_ women, they could be sisters.  Viveca was on DWTS in 2006.  But Viveca also likes herself a little too much, although she’s not as bad as Tamar.  (After Viveca was eliminated, she left in a huff…refused to do any talk shows or interviews, which is standard procedure.) I don’t think Tamar will win (I hope not), and I’m betting her departure will not be sweet.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 27, 2015)

Bindy is still my favorite too.  I thought Tamar was full of herself, I never knew who she was, but if she's a reality show star, then that explains it.  I'm guilty of not paying much attention to people I don't know, unless they're exceptional.  When that show began Dancing With the Stars had more easily recognizable names competing, IMO.  The only ones really familiar to me this go 'round were Bindy, Paula Deen, Gary Busey and Chaka Khan.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 27, 2015)

Tamar Braxton-Herbert is the youngest sister of R&B icon Toni Braxton ("Unbreak My Heart"). The Braxtons have a reality show, which I've never seen. I saw the Braxtons on some talk show.....annoying.

Oh, another thing.....upthread QS mentions Bindi is not skinny...(she is curvy but someone who is going to have to watch her weight, she is only 17). But one of Dereks former partner's was Amber Riley (from "Glee") and Amber is a really BIG girl who knew how to move, and they won the trophy.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 27, 2015)

I knew about Nick Carter... and that guy that was the hero on the train..   Of course Paula, Gary and Chaka.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 2, 2015)

In Week 8, the stars honor influential/inspirational people in their lives. 

okaaaay...

Also: one couple will receive immunity, and the other six compete in a dance-off. 

Hmmmmm........... nthego:


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 3, 2015)

Well...  let's see..  Andy Grammer was eliminated.   We found out that Nick Carter and wife are expecting a boy... AND we got to see Bindi's nasty feet..   oh joy.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2015)

Ouch, Bindy's feet looked so beaten up and painful, I wouldn't even be able to walk, let alone dance through that pain.  Thought she was going to be dropped at the ending of that faceoff dance.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 3, 2015)

Dancers (especially ballet dancers) have terrible looking feet.  I could have done without the Bindi feet shot (I think they said it was a toenail problem).  Ick.

Not an unusually exciting show last night. I though Nick was overscored with three 10s.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 3, 2015)

She's losing her toenails one by one..  GROSS!!    On the catty side.. there are rumors about Bindi and Derek being more than dancing partners..  seems wrong to me.. She is 17 he is 30..  but apparently her boyfriend broke up with her because of Derek?   That's it for my celebrity gossip...


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 3, 2015)

I kinda doubt that.  Derek talked about how he felt uncomfortable when he had to pretend to bite Bindi's neck in the Halloween show...said it just felt wrong and creepy with her being so young.

DWTS always has rumors about some couple being romantically involved.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 3, 2015)

I would hope that's the case.. but he seems kind of enthralled with her every word...  She is a compelling  person.


----------



## Shirley (Nov 3, 2015)

I think the judges are enthralled by Bindi, too.  They are all but falling at her feet. She's good but not that good. She is soooo cutesy, sweetsie that she is beginning to nauseate me.  Boy, Carlos was working those hips last night, wasn't he.  They said that Val had been helping him with the hip movements.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 3, 2015)

Yeah, Shirley they showed video rehearsal footage of Val helping Carlos with the hip action.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 10, 2015)

Another great night for Bindi and Derek. Great job! 

Tamar returning at last minute after being in hospital with pneumonia - not sure of the wisdom of that decision.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 10, 2015)

All in all, seemed like a strange show last night.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 10, 2015)

not sure if Tamar is really sick or just adding suspense and interest to the show.  She seems way to dramatic.

Bindi and her "I LOVE YOU SO MUCH!!"  is wearing on my nerves...


----------



## Shirley (Nov 10, 2015)

Finally, QS, something you and I agree on. Ain't nobody all that sweet.  I think Tamar is really sick. She was coughing at one point after the dance and they cut away from her very quickly. If she hadn't appeared for last night's show, she would have been out.  I really and truly hope she wins it. I tried to vote for her and Val today but the site wouldn't work. I could get to the site but nothing I clicked on would open.  Bindi "Revealed" today that Tamar isn't the only one sick. Derek has been suffering from a strep throat all week. Perhaps seeking a few sympathy votes?


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 10, 2015)

Bindi and Derek don't _need_ sympathy votes.


----------



## Shirley (Nov 10, 2015)

With the judges slobbering all over them, I guess not.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 10, 2015)

Correct, if that's how you choose to interpret it.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 11, 2015)

I think Derek and Bindi are the best dancers... but Bindi is to cutsie for my taste.. Nobody loves everyone THAT much... without being phoney.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 11, 2015)

Tamar quit

http://www.aol.com/article/2015/11/...ng-grid7|main5|dl10|sec1_lnk3&pLid=1521811313


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 11, 2015)

I didn’t care for Tamar, but with a pulmonary embolism she doesn’t need to be in a dancing competition. I have no doubt she would have stayed if possible because she felt she and Val would have won.

(more)

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...tamar-braxton-dancing-stars-article-1.2430696


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2015)

From your article AC    ..... there's another story that Bindi can't collect money, because she has to prove her father is dead. ??  What is that all about?

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...ing-stars-contract-rejected-article-1.2424841

_Bindi Irwin is swamped in legal red tape after a judge rejected her "Dancing with the Stars" contract for lack of proof her famous father is dead._
_The Los Angeles County judge shot down the contract for the 17-year-old on Tuesday, saying that without proper evidence her father has "irrevocably and perpetually" relinquished all claim to her earnings, "the court is unable to find that it is in the best interest of the minor to be bound by the terms of the contract."_
_The ruling by Judge Maren Nelson surprised fans because Bindi's "Crocodile Hunter" dad Steve Irwin was a beloved TV celebrity who generated international headlines when he died in September 2006 after being pierced in the chest by a stingray barb._
_A court source said the high-profile death was beside the point._
_"All the paperwork has to be sufficient," the source said. "Legally you have to have paperwork associated with the filing."_


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 11, 2015)

Bonnie - I don't know. :shrug: Sounds like something Bindi, her mother, and lawyers/court will have to work out. I have no doubt that they will.


----------



## Shirley (Nov 12, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Tamar quit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 12, 2015)

There are 4 couples left:

Carlos & Witney
Bindi & Derek
Nick & Sharna
Alek & Lindsay


----------



## Shirley (Nov 12, 2015)

You are right. Is that enough to finish out the weeks ahead?  I suppose they could just not eliminate anyone this week but they have already done that once.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 12, 2015)

For in-depth DWTS discussion I go to another forum and I asked about the remaining weeks, etc.  Someone said Tom mentioned the finale will be Thanksgiving week – which would mean there are only 2 more weeks.  So, I guess next Monday 11/16 the 3 semi-finalist couples will be chosen. Then that means the 3 semi-finalists will dance on Monday 11/23 and (I guess) the finale will be Tuesday 11/24 and the winners will be announced.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 23, 2015)

Two part finale tonight and tomorrow. (Expect lots of "filler") Winners will be announced tomorrow.


----------



## tinytn (Nov 23, 2015)

I think Bindi will be the winner tomorrow night,,Her last dance was a real tear jerker, everyone was crying. including me.. lol....Carlos Panavega got the boot tonight, didn't think he deserved it but all in all it was a really good show tonight, they all danced their hearts out, I thought..and Looks like Maxx will present the Mirrored Ball tomorrow night.. Looking forward to seeing that last show...


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 23, 2015)

Meghan Trainor’s carwash tail dress in the opening was…ugh.

I liked all the dances, esp the freestyles. Lots of 10s tonight.

I really think Bindi & Derek have nailed it.  If not, I’ll be VERY surprised.

uh oh…Gary and Paula will be back for the finale. Gird your loins.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2015)

I agree Tinytn, they all worked hard and put their hearts into it.  I do hope that Bindi wins, she's been my favorite from the start, and yes, I had my tissues out too. :sentimental:  Gary and Paula....oooh, can't wait!


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 23, 2015)

I can put aside other factors, but I truly think Bindi and Derek are simply the best dancers. That's what it should be about.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 25, 2015)

:clap: Congrats to Bindi & Derek. epper:

Nice of Nick to say Bindi deserved to win.

Yay! Len is coming back next season in the spring!  I’ve missed him.

An enjoyable finale.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 25, 2015)

Yay, so glad to see Bindi and Derek take the win, they both were great and worked so hard!  :woohoo: 

I agree that Nick acted very well taking his loss to Bindi, and it's very nice that he said she deserved it....and he was obviously sincere, kudos Nick!  Nice that Len's coming back too, it's not the same without him.  :applause2:


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm glad Len is coming back.   I was just a tad uncomfortable with Juliana judging Derek.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 27, 2015)

Bindi with her boyfriend – 19 yr old Chad Powell.  He’s the dark-haired guy who was sitting next to mother Terri and brother Robert every week.  mmm, cute! :yes:


----------

